# IVX.V - Inventronics Limited



## TacoTed (27 November 2020)

Inventronics Limited Due Diligence Report. All information can be found at www.sedar.com

Symbol: IVX.V

Price: $0.16

Common Shares: 4,405,145

Insider Holdings: 70% or 3,083,602 - Held under numbered corporation

Available Retail Float: 1,321,543

Warrants/Options: 333,000 at $0.12

Most Recent Financials Results. Filed November 26th 2020, Quarter Ending


*Year*​*Revenue*​*Profit/(-Loss)*​*Assets*​*Liabilities*​*Earnings Per Share*​*2016*​$3,830,000​-$283,000​$3,268,000​$2,939,000​-0.064​*2017*​$4,480,000​$81,000​$2,338,000​$2,818,000​0.018​*2018*​$4,616,000​$16,000​$3,637,000​$3,211,000​0.004​*2019*​$5,656,000​$195,000​$3,292,000​$2,671,000​0.044​*2020(Q1-Q3)*​$4,685,000​$699,000​$3,967,000​$2,645,000​0.159​


Company website: https://www.inventronics.com/

Company information: Founded in 1970 in Brandon, Manitoba, Canada, Inventronics designs, manufactures and markets protective enclosures for use in utility-type infrastructures. The Corporation’s products are typically found in telecommunication networks, cable television networks, electric power distribution networks and oil and gas installations where they are utilized in both outdoor and indoor applications to house and protect passive and/or active electrical and electronic components. Although the Corporation’s products have been primarily placed in service throughout North America, it is common to find Inventronics enclosures in other international infrastructures as well. The majority of Inventronics' revenues are generated from the sale of standard products which are sold directly to utilities, original equipment manufacturers and/or through distributors. For customers with special requirements, the Corporation designs and manufactures products to suit the customer's particular needs. This can range from the modification of an existing Inventronics cabinet to the design and manufacture of a custom enclosure.

Most recent news:

*Inventronics earns $284,000 in Q3*

2020-11-26 14:08 MT - News Release

Mr. Dan Stearne reports

INVENTRONICS ANNOUNCES 2020 Q3 FINANCIAL RESULTS

Inventronics Ltd. has released its unaudited third quarter 2020 financial results.

For the three months ended Sept. 30, 2020, Inventronics reported net earnings of $284,000, or 6.5 cents per share, on revenue of $2.05-million compared with net earnings of $192,000, or 4.4 cents per share, on revenue of $1,898,000 for the three months ended Sept. 30, 2019. For the nine months ended Sept. 30, 2020, Inventronics reported net earnings of $699,000, or 15.9 cents per share, on revenue of $4,685,000 compared with net earnings of $346,000, or 7.9 cents per share, on revenue of $4,708,000 for the nine months ended Sept. 30, 2019. The improvement in net earnings for both the three- and nine-month periods of 2020 was positively impacted by the government support received through the Canada emergency wage subsidy program, which amounted to $73,000 and $363,000, respectively.

SELECTED FINANCIAL INFORMATION

(in thousands of dollars, except per-share amounts)


Income highlights Three months ended Nine months ended

Sept. 30, Sept. 30, Sept. 30, Sept. 30,

2020 2019 2020 2019


Revenue $2,050 $1,898 $4,685 $4,708

EBITDA 344 261 887 538

Net earnings 284 192 699 346

Basic earnings per share (in cents) 6.5 4.4 15.9 7.9

Further information about the financial results of the corporation can be found in the corporation's unaudited interim financial statements for the quarter ended Sept. 30, 2020, and accompanying management's discussion and analysis, which have been filed on SEDAR.

About Inventronics Ltd.

Inventronics designs and manufactures custom enclosures and other products for an array of customers in the telecommunications, electric utility, cable television, oil and gas, electronics, and computer service industries in North America. The corporation owns its ISO 9001-registered production facility in Brandon, Man.

Shares of Inventronics trade on the TSX Venture Exchange under the symbol IVX.


----------

